# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Show aggreagted value at total row.

## SatishMDX

Hi All.
 I am stuck up with an MDX query where I am trying to create a calculated member.
The scenario is like this
there is a measure Materials and workcenter in Row area. and costcentercount in data area.
For every material there are related workcenters. 

Note : MAterial and workcenter are from different dimension
         aggcostcenter is a calculated measure

----------------------------------------------------
material | workcenter |  CostCenter | aggcostcenter |
----------------------------------------------------
 205       | 808           |  3              |  3
 ----      | 809           |  4              |  7
 ----      | 810           |  6              | 13
----------------------------------------------------
 ----      | total          | --              | (Here I want to Display 13)
--------------------------------------------------- 
 206       | 607            | 6               | 6
 ----      | 608            | 4               | 10
----------------------------------------------------
 ----      | total          | --              |(Here I want to Display 10)
------------------------------------------------------
Grand total
---------------------------------------------------------
so on....
Any help would be greatly appreciated
Satish

----------

